# 12/13 March: Walk through the Thames Tunnel at Rotherhithe



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks worth a trip...









> Thanks to funding from Renaissance London, Visitors to Rotherhithe have a last opportunity to experience one of the wonders of the Victorian age before it closes forever. One of Marc and Isambard Kingdom Brunel’s engineering triumphs, contemporaries of the age called it the Eighth Wonder of the World. The Thames Tunnel has been closed to the public for 145 years and will now reopen as the impressive finale of London’s EAST Festival.
> 
> Tours through the tunnel, from Rotherhithe to Wapping and then back again, will give walkers the chance to marvel at this astonishing achievement, including the grand entrance hall. This particular part of the tunnel was built above water and then submerged below ground under its own weight. The space is half the size of the Globe Theatre and was a place for actors and performers to entertain the thronging crowds. The 1867 arch at the Rotherhithe entrance to the tunnel is another highlight of the tour.
> 
> ...




http://www.artdaily.org/index.asp?int_sec=2&int_new=36642


http://www.visitlondon.com/events/detail/7528907


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 5, 2010)

Emailed my mum to see if she wanted to go not an hour ago 

Obviously I emailed her an hour ago, not tried to walk the tunnel an hour ago, that'd be daft 

Still don't really even know what it is


----------



## mango5 (Mar 5, 2010)

They're not answering the phone


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2010)

mango5 said:


> They're not answering the phone



Probably no reception in the tunnel


----------



## Santino (Mar 5, 2010)

I think old Isambard would've wanted them to allow booking via the internet.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice one!

You can book online here - https://ticket.ltmuseum.co.uk/peo/show_events_list.asp
It only worked for Internet Explorer so it took some faffing, but we're going on Friday, Woot!

Edit: if that doesn't work, try this link: https://ticket.ltmuseum.co.uk/peo/default.asp

Note: 





> No one under the age of 16 years old will be permitted on the tour. For two days only the Thames Tunnel opens to recapture the Victorian age. There are trip hazards on this tour, these will be highlighted with additional lighting in the tunnel, however please ensure you wear sturdy shoes anyone wearing trainers, sandals, high heels or any other footwear that is thought to be unsuitable, will not be permitted on the tour.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Still don't really even know what it is



It used to have the East London Line running through it; this has been closed for some time while they rebuild it; as I understand, this will be the last chance to walk through it before the new ELL reopens after which there will be trains going through it again.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 5, 2010)

This is as far as I've got, is it working?

https://ticket.ltmuseum.co.uk/peo/show_events_list.asp




editor said:


> It only worked for Internet Explorer


Is where I was going wrong . . .


----------



## Santino (Mar 5, 2010)

editor said:


> Nice one!
> 
> You can book online here - https://ticket.ltmuseum.co.uk/peo/show_events_list.asp
> It only worked for Internet Explorer so it took some faffing, but we're going on Friday, Woot!
> ...



Cool, ta.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 5, 2010)

> No one under the age of 16 years old will be permitted on the tour




*scrubs plans to take daughter


----------



## mango5 (Mar 5, 2010)

Blast!  I'm 'working' Friday and evening, and Sat day.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2010)

Doesn't seem to work on Mac version of IE.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2010)

mango5 said:


> Blast!  I'm 'working' Friday and evening, and Sat day.



Look under the "tunnel & fair" heading - then you can book an evening tour. Well, you can if you can get the stupid website to work.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 5, 2010)

Why can't kids go? 

Are they scared that seeing an engineering marvel might ignite a spark of enthusiasm for engineering in our yoof?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2010)

I want to go on this !!!


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 5, 2010)

Tunneltastic I have tickets!


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 5, 2010)

[sad spod]
I have postponed travelling to Germany to be able to fit this in.
[/sad spod]


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 5, 2010)

I once walked through the Rotherhithe tunnel. 

Bad idea.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 5, 2010)

Andrew Hertford said:


> I once walked through the Rotherhithe tunnel.
> 
> Bad idea.



I do know people in SE1 who walk through it on Christmas Day morning as it the only time of year when you won't get asphyxiated.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2010)

asphyxiated?


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 6, 2010)

teuchter said:


> asphyxiated?



The Rotherhithe road tunnel


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 6, 2010)

Andrew Hertford said:


> I once walked through the Rotherhithe tunnel.
> Bad idea.



Is this you?


----------



## brix (Mar 6, 2010)

I've been trying to buy tickets but every time I put in my details and press 'submit' I get a box with an exclamation mark that says 'Field is not in the right format'.

I can't see what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2010)

Rah, me mam is up for this and is off to book tickets now 

Rah, say I!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 6, 2010)

brix said:


> I've been trying to buy tickets but every time I put in my details and press 'submit' I get a box with an exclamation mark that says 'Field is not in the right format'.
> 
> I can't see what I'm doing wrong



I just got it to work ok but as Ed said it only seems to in IE.

I is going on teh Saturday


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 6, 2010)

Blimey, what an awful website!  Managed to get 4 tickets for Saturday. Well spotted Teuchter!  I'd have never noticed this otherwise, and would have been gutted to miss it so thanks very much!


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 6, 2010)

Glad I booked this from the office rather than batting with Firefox at home.

Diamond Geezer has a rant about the booking website with this important bit of information for ticketholders:



> My ticket is now printed out and ready to use.* Brilliantly it tells me the date of my visit but not the all-important time. That crucial detail is in an email, thankfully, otherwise I almost certainly wouldn't be able to remember which was the lucky timeslot in which I finally found a space.*


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 6, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> The Rotherhithe road tunnel



wow 34,000 vehicles and 20 pedestrians each day!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2010)

We're going at 13:45 on Saturday


----------



## brix (Mar 6, 2010)

nipsla said:


> I just got it to work ok but as Ed said it only seems to in IE.
> 
> I is going on teh Saturday



I'm using IE 

Aaargh, I really want to go and there'll be no tickets left at this rate...


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder whether asking for the tickets to be posted to me was such a good idea if they are so disorganised


----------



## Sunray (Mar 6, 2010)

I have been fascinated by this tunnel,  by the north entrance its sounds like there is a massive water fall. 

I am also curious to see the result of 2 years and a nice bit pile of money to refurbish it to English heritage standards.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 6, 2010)

i'm going Saturday evening. Can't wait to do the walk!!


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 6, 2010)

Sunray said:


> I have been fascinated by this tunnel,  by the north entrance its sounds like there is a massive water fall.
> 
> I am also curious to see the result of 2 years and a nice bit pile of money to refurbish it to English heritage standards.



Don't think it'll be that impressive, unless I misunterstood they have just dismantled the old east London line and it will be open for few days with a temporary exhibition before they start work on the new ELL though there


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 7, 2010)

Doh


----------



## Sunray (Mar 8, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> Don't think it'll be that impressive, unless I misunterstood they have just dismantled the old east London line and it will be open for few days with a temporary exhibition before they start work on the new ELL though there



The ballroom has to be worth a look. How many tube lines sport a Brunel designed ballroom that they built on the surface and sank?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2010)

That website is a fucking joke  I've given up on trying for tickets now, and I really wanted to go. Nobody answers the phone there either


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 8, 2010)

I didn't actually book the tickets as it was more on my mum when we went, but I did have a little difficulty sending her the link (couldn't send her the specific event so just had to send her the list). What's the problem with booking


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2010)

The website responds/doesn't respond completely randomly. There are three different 'event' types, with no difference in the description. There is a tour every 15 minutes, which have individual buttons - ie. they are seperate 'events' and it takes an age to check if there are tickets for that time. sometimes the buttons don't respond at all. you need to register with the site, but I haven't even managed that. massive, massive, fail.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 8, 2010)

Christ, I'm surprised my mum didn't have more problems (this is no slight on her, she just isn't a big fan of complicated booking systems and often gets me to do it for her just to make things simpler). Guess she just got lucky.

It is odd how many companies seem to fail to understand the importance of their websites being user-friendly.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 8, 2010)

That website is a nightmare. And they are now saying the event is sold out.

You can buy tickets from the London Transport Museum however. They have a few left, if you call 020 7565 7298.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone know where it starts?  I assume it southside, and do they just kick you out on the north etc?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 8, 2010)

Read the OP. 


I am going at 2.15 on Friday and have a spare ticket - £5. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2010)

Maggot said:


> I am going at 2.15 on Friday and have a spare ticket - £5. Anyone want to join me?


Yep!


----------



## emslondon (Mar 9, 2010)

I have two spare tickets for Friday at 3pm - anyone want to buy them from me (£10)? I stupidly thought Friday was Saturday...


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2010)

Got our tickets today - everyone has to wear latex gloves as a precaution against Weil's disease!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 9, 2010)

And for those of you who are curious


----------



## eme (Mar 9, 2010)

ooh great - it's Weil's disease season! 


> leptospirosis cases have a relatively distinct seasonality with most of them occurring August–September/February–March.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2010)

Eme and the editor prepare for the walk:


----------



## Black Halo (Mar 9, 2010)

Booked tickets for Saturday morning, that booking system was a joke.

I did the tour which involved get the tube back and forth a while ago. It was really interesting, really looking forward to getting into the tunnel proper.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 9, 2010)

Got my tickets today as well, the only shoes I have are trainers, hope they let me in


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2010)

Going to be impossible to not also visit Decathlon whilst over that way - Surrey Quays init:

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/


----------



## Maggot (Mar 9, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> Got my tickets today as well, the only shoes I have are trainers, hope they let me in


If they don't it serves you right for having such a limited range of footwear.


----------



## IMR (Mar 9, 2010)

This is the East London Line Brunel tunnel, isn't it?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2010)

tbf, it's tunnel*s* - twin bores init.

Probably pop into the  Brunel Museum as well to get a sense of that (the world's first) huge tunnelling shield.

Also be interesting to learn how testing is going on the new line and if 23rd May is still the official opening date . . . 

I'm all excited  . . . *hugs strangers*


----------



## Maggot (Mar 10, 2010)

Gonna be talking about this on the Robert Elms show taoday.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 10, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Gonna be talking about this on the Robert Elms show taoday.



Only just read this, anything interesting? I'll have a listen on ketchup later


----------



## Maggot (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, was quite interesting. Was on the show between 1.30 and 2.


----------



## Nathanr (Mar 11, 2010)

*em, just sent you a message*



emslondon said:


> I have two spare tickets for Friday at 3pm - anyone want to buy them from me (£10)? I stupidly thought Friday was Saturday...



if they are still available,  pelase get in contact. can collect today. nathan


----------



## Nathanr (Mar 11, 2010)

*anyone got any spare tickets?*

hi all, misserd out on this and foolishly bought just the 'underwater' fayre tickets. anyone got any spares...can happily pick up today. nathan


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 11, 2010)

I didn't really know about the fayre until I listened to Robert Elms and had to check I had bought tickets for the right thing.  Sorry no spares though


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2010)

That was interesting - photos coming through soon!

It was fun seeing maggot through one of the underground arches as he was on the walk after ours!


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2010)

Some pics: 





























http://www.urban75.org/railway/brunel-thames-tunnel.html


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 12, 2010)

Thought they over-sold it a little tbf. Very nicely shot though.

Surprised to see that bloke off the Chatroulette thread coming along the tunnel the other way.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you walk back through to Rotherhithe after you've got to Wapping, or do you get ejected on the north bank?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 12, 2010)

very cool  wish I'd made it.
the new stations are looking prety good eh?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 13, 2010)

dogmatique - You walk to Wapping station and then back to Rotherhithe - it's only about 400m each way. Photographs well, init.


Crispy - Yep, the stations are looking fine and almost finished according to 'my tfl source' - actually the fellar following the groups around. As you know it's these two stations that are responsible for the ELL being only 4 carriages but he did point out 4 carriages of this unique design (the continuous single space) is quite a bit more that you think.

He also said the 'old' route - down to New Cross - should be running next month and the extra bit - down to West Croydon - is still on target for 23rd May. The whole project is ahead of schedule and under budget.

Parts of that tunnel are getting on for 200 years old - you can also see the extra height as Father and Son Brunel intended them to carry horse drawn carriages - never happened though.

Although you have to visit the museum next door to see it, the shaft down to this tunnel is lined with the soot from the pre-electrification era. Total history trip!


----------



## Maggot (Mar 13, 2010)

editor said:


> That was interesting - photos coming through soon!
> 
> It was fun seeing maggot through one of the underground arches as he was on the walk after ours!


That was weird!

Went with London Calling. Whilst I enjoyed it and was glad I went I was a bit underwhelmed cos i was expecting to see banqueting halls and stuff.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 13, 2010)

Where the bloody hell does the thing start from?! Can't seem to find the details online


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Where the bloody hell does the thing start from?! Can't seem to find the details online


It starts from Rotherhithe tube/overground station (and not the Brunel Museum). It's a pleasant 30 min walk from London Bridge if you're in the mood to amble.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 13, 2010)

Cheers, that's what I thought that was the case, going by your pics, but my mum thought it started at the museum.

I gotta say, going by our experiences and those of others it doesn't seem this has been brilliantly organised.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 13, 2010)

editor said:


> It starts from Rotherhithe tube/overground station (and not the Brunel Museum). It's a pleasant 30 min walk from London Bridge if you're in the mood to amble.



Thanks, just came here to ask that as going this afternoon.  You've spoiled the surprise a bit with the photos but also I now have a bit more of an idea of what to expect.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 13, 2010)

That was good, not amazing but good.  Apparently there people offering £40 for a ticket earlier today!


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 19, 2010)

Some more on the "other" Rotherhithe Tunnel prompted by last week's events:

Science Museum "Stories from the Stores" Blog: Building the Rotherhithe Tunnel


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2021)

People are mixing the tube and road tunnels here. Anyway, I am planning a walk to the far side tomorrow and one of the suggested routes is through the road tunnel. I had no idea you could walk through it. Has anyone done it, can anyone tell me anything about it. Is it as unpleasant as it sounds?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> People are mixing the tube and road tunnels here. Anyway, I am planning a walk to the far side tomorrow and one of the suggested routes is through the road tunnel. I had no idea you could walk through it. Has anyone done it, can anyone tell me anything about it. Is it as unpleasant as it sounds?



not done it (although contemplating it some time)

Londonist has done it 









						Video: Walking Through The Rotherhithe Tunnel
					

Ever done it?




					londonist.com
				




and says



> Note: it's not a good idea to walk through the tunnel if you suffer from breathing difficulties.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I had no idea you could walk through it. Has anyone done it, can anyone tell me anything about it. Is it as unpleasant as it sounds?



just a thought, if it's something you want to do sometime - i read somewhere that it's closed to road traffic, but still open to pedestrians, on london marathon day

as an aside, they used to allow double deck buses through there (and through what's now the northbound blackwall tunnel) - although it was a tight fit, and they had to have specially reinforced tyres to cope with brushing the kerb


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> People are mixing the tube and road tunnels here. Anyway, I am planning a walk to the far side tomorrow and one of the suggested routes is through the road tunnel. I had no idea you could walk through it. Has anyone done it, can anyone tell me anything about it. Is it as unpleasant as it sounds?


I have done it on a bike a fair few times. It is not to be recommended. At least on a bike you can hold your breath going downhill (but unfortunately not uphill). Walking will be very unpleasant unless you do it at 4am.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Anyway, I am planning a walk to the far side tomorrow and one of the suggested routes is through the road tunnel.



did you do it?

since you're still here, i'm assuming either that you did it and survived, or didn't do it...


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> did you do it?
> 
> since you're still here, i'm assuming either that you did it and survived, or didn't do it...




No. We went over tower bridge instead. I would like to walk it, but only when it's closed to traffic...maybe when there is roadworks.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> No. We went over tower bridge instead. I would like to walk it, but only when it's closed to traffic...maybe when there is roadworks.



maybe we need an urban adventure some time...


----------



## hash tag (May 1, 2021)

Rotherhithe Tunnel is still configured as shown in Puddy_Tat picture 27/3. It looks to be a pavement at the side of the road, on both sides. The speed limit is 20 mph and the traffic was solid in both directions. I shall leave it to others to walk its length.


----------

